# Cleaning RDA coils



## GerritVisagie

Okay here goes. 
So I got myself a little coil brush today from the Sirs.






@Silver asked me to share my experience using the Lil guy. 

So, here are my coils after removing the old wicking before a dry burn.





After the traditional dry burn and water dunk, thing improved to this






Not bad, but I want that "silver " shiny look,so I got out my new tool, and started brushing. 
After about 2 mins, this it what they looked like





Not very happy with the result, I thought let's dry burn them again, give them another dunk, and brush the wet coils. 
And tada





I must say, I'm very happy with the results. 
Seeing as this is the first time doing this, I'm sure some more techniques out there could greatly improve results, or a little more patience. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That is superb @GerritVisagie 
Thanks for sharing this !
Looks great

Now I need a brush!


----------



## KZOR

Silver said:


> Now I need a brush!


Also planning on getting one because i also think it will aid well in not only cleaning coils but also getting the coils to glow even.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Well, what got me to buy this little guy was the frequency that I had to re-wick.
When I just got those coils I went 10days before gunking had me re-wick. Then 5 days, now 3.
Hopefully this will get me back to at least 8.
That tells me they will last longer too
Oh, thanx for the feedback


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

GerritVisagie said:


> Well, what got me to buy this little guy was the frequency that I had to re-wick.
> When I just got those coils I went 10days before ******* had me re-wick. Then 5 days, now 3.
> Hopefully this will get me back to at least 8.
> That tells me they will last longer too
> Oh, thanx for the feedback
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Do you know what the bristles on that brush are made of @GerritVisagie ?


----------



## GerritVisagie

They look like stainless steel bristles. 
And relentless brushing makes them flare out, but a little squeeze N roll tucks them back together. 
Just be careful, little buggers will stab you. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

I think I've got to get me one of these... Do you think they might be a lil harsh on the smaller gauge Ni wires? Wont it hurt the claptons in some way?


----------



## Silver

Good questions @Amir

My question is what is the diameter of the brush
Will it work on my smaller coils 1.6mm ID and 2mm ID
Or is it only for larger diameter coils?


----------



## Amir

I dotn


Silver said:


> Good questions @Amir
> 
> My question is what is the diameter of the brush
> Will it work on my smaller coils 1.6mm ID and 2mm ID
> Or is it only for larger diameter coils?



I don't you should put it inside... only stroke it on top. (No pun intended)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PSySpin

@GerritVisagie thanks for sharing, after seeing how nice those coils look after cleaning them convinced me also to go and buy coil brush at month end

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Amir said:


> I dotn
> 
> 
> I don't you should put it inside... only stroke it on top. (No pun intended)



What?
It musnt go inside? 
Thats not good
Not what i thought

You saying it mustnt go inside, but on top?

Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Amir said:


> I dotn
> 
> 
> I don't you should put it inside... only stroke it on top. (No pun intended)



Don't you just hate it when your mind works faster than your internet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Im waiting for blujeenz, wait till he sees this
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

you guys are freaks!
But to clear it up, you can stick the pointy side, inside, but the brushy side won't fit, so it just strokes the top and sides


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz

Thanks for your post @GerritVisagie, I also recently got one from VKafter I used @Idiot s brush on one of the last JHB DIY Meets, and this is a really handy little tool!!

@Amir and @Silver Ive used it on a micro claptons, 24 NI80 and bigger Fused Claptons with great results, I normally just work a bit 'softer' on the smaller coils. the size of the brush might be bigger than the coil but still works well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries

The brush actually looks like one of the wire brushes you get for the rotary tools like Dremel. They have it in various materials from PVC to Stainless Steel. Will have a look in my Dremel's case tonight, might actually have a stainless, brass and plastic floating around in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

GerritVisagie said:


> you guys are freaks!
> But to clear it up, you can stick the pointy side, inside, but the brushy side won't fit, so it just strokes the top and sides
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Boy oh boy did you just step right in it this time... This is gonna be like Christmas for @blujeenz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## haruspex

GerritVisagie said:


> you guys are freaks!
> But to clear it up, you can stick the pointy side, inside, but the brushy side won't fit, so it just strokes the top and sides



That's what she said?  Thanks for the review @GerritVisagie looks like a handy tool to have in the coil building kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

I only saw this after @Amir tag, I must be getting old and probably need an apprentice, there's enough material in this one thread for two anyway. 

I see my Dremel kit has one of those SS brushes, but I've used it so much its gone bushy, besides its probably no good for using on coils now.
Still , I can see how it could be handy cleaning up the outer surface of the coils, which is where most of the buildup occurs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @blujeenz 

I am very disappointed in that you did not spot this earlier. I specifically did not tag you to check if you were watching and alert. Looks like you may need that apprentice ! lol.

Back to topic - that bushy brush seems quite spent - wonder what one can use a bushy brush for?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Slightly off topic, but a dry burn and a soak in an ultrasonic seems to restore coils beautifully for me.
No manual labour required.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Christos said:


> Slightly off topic, but a dry burn and a soak in an ultrasonic seems to restore coils beautifully for me.
> No manual labour required.



Ag dammit. Now I need an ultrasonic cleaner.
Guess it's worth it, can clean my spent shells in it too


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

GerritVisagie said:


> Ag dammit. Now I need an ultrasonic cleaner.
> Guess it's worth it, can clean my spent shells in it too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


I got a relatively cheap one. The coilmaster one. Very small but it does the job.


----------



## Christos

Before ultrasonic:



After dry burn and 15 minutes in ultrasonic:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Da-yam that's looks good


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Looks fab @Christos 

But isn't there a risk that the ultrasonic fries or damages some of the rubber insulation material?

I recall someone mentioning something to that effect about putting the Reos into the ultrasonic for cleaning.


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Looks fab @Christos
> 
> But isn't there a risk that the ultrasonic fries or damages some of the rubber insulation material?
> 
> I recall someone mentioning something to that effect about putting the Reos into the ultrasonic for cleaning.


I actually don't know.
I've never put a reo in the ultrasonic. Not yet anyways. 
All the atties I put in seem to be 100%.

I havent had issues yet but I do have spare orings for most atties except insulating material...


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> I actually don't know.
> I've never put a reo in the ultrasonic. Not yet anyways.
> All the atties I put in seem to be 100%.
> 
> I havent had issues yet but I do have spare orings for most atties except insulating material...



I think it was @Rob Fisher that had an issue with putting his Reos into the ultrasonic
Rob, what was the problem there?

Am just wondering @Christos - maybe the insulators will get damaged. Might not be a problem at all - just checking to see in case. I have also thought of getting an ultrasonic to clean various things -


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I think it was @Rob Fisher that had an issue with putting his Reos into the ultrasonic
> Rob, what was the problem there?
> 
> Am just wondering @Christos - maybe the insulators will get damaged. Might not be a problem at all - just checking to see in case. I have also thought of getting an ultrasonic to clean various things -



The issue was the aluminium body getting funny marks on it... same problem with the Custom Classic Mod....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I think it was @Rob Fisher that had an issue with putting his Reos into the ultrasonic
> Rob, what was the problem there?
> 
> Am just wondering @Christos - maybe the insulators will get damaged. Might not be a problem at all - just checking to see in case. I have also thought of getting an ultrasonic to clean various things -


The coilmaster ultrasonic is 
1. Very small
2. Not the most powerful

I can imagine a industrial ultrasonic doing damage to soft parts and losening things that should be fastened etc.

The coilmaster one also has a limit of 3 minutes run time but I run it 5 times in a row.

Does the job, perhaps not af effective or efficient as an industrial one but it seems to work for atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The issue was the aluminium body getting funny marks on it... same problem with the Custom Classic Mod....


Do you perhaps have any photos ?


----------



## johan

My Reo (April 2014 model) gets an ultrasonic treatment at least once a month in an industrial 280W ultrasonic cleaner (10 minutes @ +/- 60C). To date, zero damage to the anodized body, silicone feed tube and/or any other parts.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher and @johan

I seem to recall though someone mentioning the USonic did some damage to a plastic part or something like that.

Ah well, I suppose that was an isolated incident. 

I just wash mine in warm water with a touch of soap. Nothing hectic.


----------



## johan

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher and @johan
> 
> I seem to recall though someone mentioning the USonic did some damage to a plastic part or something like that.
> 
> Ah well, I suppose that was an isolated incident.
> 
> I just wash mine in warm water with a touch of soap. Nothing hectic.



The only reasons to damaged plastic parts I can think of at the minute, are too high water temperature and/or "funny" chemicals in the water.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> The only reasons to damaged plastic parts I can think of at the minute, are too high water temperature and/or "funny" chemicals in the water.



Yip was using "special chemicals" at the time and it made white marks on the aluminium... will see if I can find a pic... nope no pics found.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Anneries

Just checked. Only have the wheel brushes in my Dremel kit left. Not the cup brushes. 

Dry burned and just a quick rub on top and sides, with SS brush, got the coils to a brand new state.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreH

How many times can you clean an RDA Coil before you actually need to replace the coil?


----------



## gdigitel

AndreH said:


> How many times can you clean an RDA Coil before you actually need to replace the coil?


There is many factors that play a role in this question. 

The material of the coil - SS seems to last longer than nichrome for me for instance
The temp at which you vape - higher temps could mean replacing coil sooner due to heat fatigue. Dry burns could also lead to quicker degradation.
The juice you vape - dessert, sweet type liquids clog coils quicker which means more cleaning which leads to more oxidation which leads to rougher coil surface which leads to quicker clogging etc etc
The ratio of your juice - more VG more clogging and same as above.
The quality of the coil material - even though it says SS316L for instance and should be SS316L the wires are not all the same. Impurities could cause quicker degradation.
Some people are more sensitive to flavour changes and could pick up the effects of a degraded coil sooner than others. They would probably change coils more regularly than others.
If you start to notice a change in flavour even after wicking and find yourself wicking more often than with a new coil, it's time to change the coil.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Great informative post @gdigitel 
Thanks


----------

